# Simple removable tree step



## Jmoore12 (Mar 19, 2012)

I realized this morning sitting in the stand that I have spent 60.00$ on screw in steps this year. I needed something different, was looking on the phone and saw the removable type that you can remove from the stud. Thought the idea was simple enough, in about an hour or two I came up with these. Powder coated them black. Got some 50 screws for 22.00 which is much more acceptable to me.


----------



## mejer (Jul 24, 2010)

Looks good. How did you make the cutout for the bolts?


----------



## Mach 10 (Apr 8, 2003)

A tip: You should use a stainless steel or heat treated lag bolt . Regular lag bolt are mostly cheap junk. I have the Skyhooks and the bolts are high quality. 

Mach 10


----------



## HawgEnvy (Mar 2, 2011)

that's a good one. would definitely consider the higher grade bolts.


----------



## Jmoore12 (Mar 19, 2012)

Yeah I had already looked into getting some better bolts. Mainly used the one pictured for dimensions. I used a mill for the cutout, but it could easily be accomplished with a cutoff wheel.


----------



## Arrowhunter (Jul 26, 2005)

would the tubing walls/ears that marry the bolt to the step not bend/fold out with weight.Be careful-this is your life that your dealing with tring to save a few dollars.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

I just use a 5 foot section of my ladder and a single cam buckle strap and I am up to the sections I leave installed in a couple seconds. I tried something similar to these in the past but do not like that they swing or rotate.
Picture of it unpainted and then on the bottom of the pile. I simply install the strap under the second rung from the top and step on to tighten. Works great!! Notice how the stand-off's on the second rung are shorter, that is what allows it to get tight on the tree.


----------



## slowen (Jun 27, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## matlocc (Sep 29, 2009)

won't they swing front to back as you shift your weight?


----------



## nflook765 (Dec 12, 2009)

matlocc said:


> won't they swing front to back as you shift your weight?


My thoughts exactly. That would make for some tough and dangerous climbing.


----------



## roverdisc98 (Nov 11, 2011)

too cheap for steps but you can afford "Aero-Kroil" ? lol, just messin with you


----------



## garvinbassman (Oct 24, 2007)

Please do not use regular lag bolts from the hardware store they snap like there is no tommorow. I cut out some on my plasma machine everything worked great except for the bolt. Some would break while putting them in, others broke on my way down the tree.


----------



## Jmoore12 (Mar 19, 2012)

The lag bolt issue has already been discussed. The size tubing I used snugly fit the head of the bolt into it, there is no room for the step to swing. The lag bolts are much tighter than you will ever get a regular tree step by hand, so the bolts themselves will not spin either. I weight 180 pounds and have static load tested every step I made to 400 pounds. I always use a harness when I climb. Thanks for the concern. 

Funny you noticing the kroil.. that stuff is pricey, but nothing even comes close.

And to the post with the ladders, I have a few similar setups I use. The difference with the steps are they weigh less than 3 pounds and are small. Some of my stands are a mile plus back into the woods.


----------



## JB17 (Mar 23, 2010)

I have a thread on here from a couple years a go I made the exact same thing. The problem I ran into was, after I set up a bunch of trees with the lag bolts in early summer, and went back to hunt tHe first tree I had set up in the fall, you find out trees grow fast, and a lot of the bolts are almost over grown, and you can't get your step over them.

For me turned out to be a lot of work for nothing. I even made a T handle wrench for starting the lags. I like to be mobil and finally thought I came up with the perfect step system. What a let down October first was that year.


----------



## icefishur96 (Dec 11, 2007)

What happens when your 20 feet up and the bolt pulls out of the cut out? Just say n. steps are not all that expensive if you look at it that way. Great idea...just need to refine it, stiffen up the iron so as it can't pull.......I am 250#'s so I think of these things. I always look before I step!!


----------



## Jovush (Sep 28, 2006)

I made some like this years ago and at well over 250 pounds I never had a problem when using correct bolts. Care should be taken no matter the step you use, mfg or DIY, ALWAYS use the three points of contact strategy and a harness. Most convenient system I used for permanent stands.


----------



## duckduckboom (Jun 16, 2010)

Jmoore, ur second pic is fuzzy. Is there a hole for your drill to tighten the lag bolt? I assume so. Great idea. I would think you could be extremely mobile with that set up.


----------



## itsslow98 (Aug 3, 2010)

Add in the price of good lag bolts and Im not seeing a huge savings.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

nice


----------

